# usb boot

## patbe

Har en fujitsu-siemens lifebook e8010 på jobbet, jag har installerat linux på en usb disk för att kunna ha när jag är ute och reser, men bios'n klarar inte av usb boot, så jag skulle vilja starta från en cd som sedan startar från usb disken, någon bra idé om hur lösa?

cheers

----------

## cnistra

Lägg in en boot manager på något av de medier de kan boota från. Antagligen vill du inte lägga in en boot manager på jobbdatorns hårddisk men det fungerar bra att ha den på floppy eller cd-rom. Här är en kille som tipsar om hur han gjort. Det finns mer information i hur du installerar grub på floppy eller cd-rom i grub manualen. Det finns en mycket lättanvänd boot manager som heter "smart boot manager". Exempelvis hade de en windows exekverbar fil som installerade boot managern på floppyn för dig. Men dess hemsida fungerar inte så bra för mig och det var länge sedan jag använde den. Men det kan kanske vara värt för dig att kolla upp ifall du tycker det verkar besvärligt med grub. Lycka till.

----------

## patbe

körde på grub på cd efter manualen, men fastnar på:

försöker boota med

kernel /boot/the kernel root=/dev/sda3

boot

Cannot open root device "sda3" 

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel Panic

Har laddat in usb support och scsi disk support i kärnan, någon ide vad göra?

----------

## cnistra

Hej patbe, kärnan skall ha "USB Mass Storage support" inkluderat i kärnan och ha stöd för filsystemet på boot partitionen. Har den det?

Om du använde genkernel vid installationen så skall det finnas en rad  som säger initrd /boot/initramfs-blabla-din_version i grub.conf. Raden som pekar ut vilken kärna på vilken device får du modifiera också i sådana fall. Kolla upp i gentoo-handboken hur den skall se ut ifall du använde genkernel. 

Jag är nyfiken på om detta ett system som du aldrig bootat? Dvs installerade du det genom att kopiera över hela rasket från ett fungerande system (med annan hårdvara)?

[Edit tagit bort felaktigt pladder]Last edited by cnistra on Sun Sep 17, 2006 6:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## patbe

ja har USB mass storage och filsystem support i kärnan

nej jag har installerat det, dvs inte kopierat hela rasket....

har startat en ny tråd med lite config filer o prylar https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499176.html

all hjälp uppskattas, har slitit ett tag med detta nu

cheers

----------

## cnistra

 *info grub wrote:*   

> You can use the device `(cd)' to access a CD-ROM in your config
> 
> file. This is not required; GRUB automatically sets the root device to
> 
> `(cd)' when booted from a CD-ROM.

 Du behöver väl sätta root (hd0,0) i grub.conf? Annars tror grub att kärnan ligger på cd-skivan. Testa detta med skivan du redan har brännt, du kan ju ändra hur grub försöker boota ett operativsystem interaktivt. Tryck ner 'e' i boot menyn. Skriv in:

```
title linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 
```

 Sen har jag för mig (jag kan inte boota om nu för att testa) escape och 'b' eller enter. grub är självförklarande när du väl gör det.

Detta förutsatt att det finnas en fil /boot/grub/device.map på cd-skivan med en rad som säger (hd0)    /dev/sda.

----------

## cnistra

 *patbe från den andra tråden wrote:*   

> I have copied the kernel to the cd and boot from there 

 Ok, mitt förra inlägg gällde om du hade  kärnan på hårddisken. Det är så jag skulle ha det och din /etc/fstab förvirrade mig.

----------

## patbe

grejen är ju att jag måste ha kärnan på cd'n för att få usb support...

ja ja strugglar väl vidare ett tag till

----------

